# einsteiger sucht...



## laus leber (5. Oktober 2002)

hallo 

brauch unbedingt ein paar tips... 

...hab schon mal rumgefragt, aber irgendwie...

ich möcht semi-semiprofessionell sachen für ebay fotografieren...

...vor allem solche sachen wie schallplattenlabel, aber auch dinge, die nicht in den scanner passen... also kleine sachen...

...und suche nach tipps für die beleuchtung, die auf dem tisch herrschen muss...wie macht man das...?

zum anderen bräuchte ich eine kaufempfehlung für eine geeignete digitalkamera älterer bauart...

...so`n schrott eben... ...

...z.zt. hab ich ne pencam, das ist natürlich unter aller kanone...und mit so einer 1,3 gb aiptek hab ich auch schon versucht, aber sowas taugt ja leider nur für schnappschüsse...

vielen dank

laus


----------



## nickname (5. Oktober 2002)

2 mio. Pixel und eine 16 MB Karte sollten es schon sein. Ich selber hab die Fuji 201 A finepix, und bin superbegeistert! Einer Freundin habe ich gerade die noch etwas günstigere Mustek MDC-3000 empfohlen!
Die gibts hier am günstigsten: http://www.technik4free.de/shop/index.html
Sicher keine Profikameras, die fangen ja erst bei ein paar 100 Tacken an, aber so um die 200 Euro gibt es wirklich schon sehr gute Dinger, die für einen Ausdruck in normaler Fotogrösse 10x15cm reichen! Ich will gar keine teurere, weil ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass die Quali noch besser sein könnte *g*.

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## laus leber (6. Oktober 2002)

hi nickname

vielen dank fürs antworten... 

die guck ich mir auf jeden fall mal an...


...mit älteren digitalcameras kennst du dich auch aus ?  

diese geräte der 1./2. generation...oder gibt es da vielleicht probleme mit schnittstellen/formaten etc. ?

...und mit beleuchtung ?

hab letztens versucht, ein ceranfeld zu fotografieren...ohweia...


----------



## nickname (6. Oktober 2002)

Mit älteren nicht, nur billigeren ;-). 
Wozu willst Du unbedingt eine älterer Bauart? 
Also mit Beleuchtung hab ich mit der finepix echt keine Probleme, kannst auch mal bei http://www.fuji.de gucken, die haben da auch Testfotos zum angucken! Ich glaub der Blitz reicht bis zu 3 Metern, jedenfalls soll man damit auch super Nachtaufnahmen machen können, das hab ich allerdings noch nicht probiert! Ich bin nur immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut scharf die Bilder noch sind, selbst wenn man voll gewackelt hat  

Die haben doch mittlerweile alle usb Anschluss, hab ich kein Problem mit. 
Man muss auch auf die Tricks achten, bei media markt ist gerade die mustek gsmart3 für 99 Euro zu haben, toll, aber so ohne Blitz und nur mit internem Speicher taugt das Ding doch nischt! Genauso wie dass es die fuji finepix in 2 Ausführungen gibt, die  A 201  und die A 101 da muss man schon drauf achten, wo da die Unterschiede sind.  Also ich mach das immer so, dass ich bei http://www.google.de nach Vergleichstests suche, oder wenn ich mir was ausgeguckt habe bei http://www.ciao.com nach Tests. Kann auch teuerer sein als ich eigentlich ausgeben will, wenn ich dann weiss was ich will, und es teuerer ist als ich dachte, geh ich bei ebay gucken! Da hab ich meine A 201 auch her, mit Tasche, 32 Smartmedia Karte, Akkus und Ladegerät vor einem 1/2 Jahr für 240,- gekauft, das war schon ein Schnäppchen. Mittlerweile gibt es diese Kamera mit xd-picture Card, tja, das hab ich nun nicht, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben  ;-) .
Allerdings von diesen Feinheiten wie Bildsensor und Weissabgleich hab ich auch keinen Plan, ich denke das ist aber auch erst bei höheren Preisen Notwendig, und dann weiss man wohl eh worum es geht, wenn man im Profibreich damit arbeitet  

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## laus leber (6. Oktober 2002)

hi

>Wozu willst Du unbedingt eine älterer Bauart?<

...weil man da für wenig geld geräte bekommt, die mal ziemlich teuer waren...bei ebay war eine fuji ? irgendwas, für 75.- eur die mal über 2000.- dm gekostet hat...und nur noch ein paar stunden bis auktionsende...

...leider konnt ich übers netz nicht viel erfahren, ausser daß die bei zahntechnikern ziemlich beliebt war...ich denk, die war schon richtig...aber warum gabs dann keinen zuschlag...?...wegen den verschiedenen formaten ?...ist diese generation nicht mehr kompatibel...?..

...egal... 

>Mit älteren nicht, nur billigeren <

also, wie gesagt...ist nur gedacht, um für ebay sachen zu fotografieren...

...die 1,3 mega von aiptek hat mir qulitativ auch gereicht, nur wußte ich nicht, das die optik nicht für nahaufnahmen gedacht ist...

...bei "3 in 1" denkt der laie doch, daß die das kann...eben wie die billige pencam...aber leider... 


wenn du also ne preiswerte 1,3 mio. pixel( oder weniger?)mit der man "gute" nahaufnahmen machen, empfehlen könntest...


----------



## nickname (6. Oktober 2002)

Sorry, da kann ich nicht mit dienen, also meiner Meinung nach ist alles unter 2 Mio Pixel schrott! Und sowas hast Du doch!? Gib lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und Du kannst Dich rundum dadran freuen!


Gruss nickname :|


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

ja, richtig. unter 2 Mio ist wirklich ********.

beleuchtung ist ein äußerst komplexes thema, das kann man hier nicht so schnell abreissen, da empfehle ich, sich irgendein buch zu holen, kann auch billig sein, da wird was drüber erzählt.

im allgemeinen gilt für die beleuchtung wohl dasselbe wie für normalen film. nur kannst du bei digital mal eher warmes kunstlicht(also glühbirnen und so; also was dann auf film normalerweise diesen orangestich ergibt) nehmen und , falls vorhanden, diesen stich schon mit einer einstellung an der kamera korrigieren, oder der stich kann dann mit photoshop (Tonwertkorrektur) entfernt werden.

du brauchst mindestens 2 gleichstarke lampen, besser sind 3, besser wäre, man könnte die stärke regeln.
so kannst du alles optimal ausleuchten und schatten vermeiden.
gut wäre auch ein belichtingsmesser, mit dem du an verschiedenen punkten am objekt messen  kannst.

aber wie gesagt, hol dir ein buch...


----------



## Vitalis (11. November 2002)

ja.. man kann mit einer Digicam und manuellem Weißabgleich sehr gut bei Kunstlicht fotografieren, nur wird das eine alte Schrottkamera nicht können...


----------



## propaganda X (11. November 2002)

doch, auch alte schrottkameras können das, hab vor über 3 Jahren mal ein 0,8 Mio-Teil gehabt (war auch damals nicht übermäßig teuer), war weissabgleich war mit dabei sowohl manuell als auch auto.


----------



## Vitalis (11. November 2002)

hmm, vielleicht hast recht  aber alle haben das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## propaganda X (22. November 2002)

dasss man den weissabgleich 100%ig simulieren kann würd ich nicht unbedingt behaupten, ab in Photoshop solltest du mit Tonwertkorrektur oder/und Kanalmixer eigentlich ein einigermassen neutrales Bild herausbekommen.
Ist zwar manchmal etwas frickelei, aber wenn du es ein paar mal gemacht hast, geht es relativ schnell.

nochmal beleuchtung: versuchs mal ganz profan mit 3 Lampen und einem großen Tuch. Das Tuch (so glatt wie möglich, viele nehmen auch eher eine große glatte Papierrolle) großzügig auf dem Boden ausbreiten und hinten in einem sanfteen Bogen hoch ansteigen lassen.
Mit 2 Lampen von links und rechts vorne gleichmäßig beleuchten (achte auf die Reflexionen!). dann mit der dritten versuchen die schatten wegzuleuchten bzw. es als Stimmungslicht einzusetzen (aber bitte kein bonbonlicht à la manche dritte Fernsehprogrammstudios).

ggf. verschiedene belichtungsreihen machen mit verschiedenen beleuchtungen. probieren geht über studieren.

dann mit photoshop hübsch neutralfiltern. je nachdem, wie gleichmäßig die verschiedenen ergebnisse (vorlagen sind) kannst die photoshopeinstellungen auch als aktionen anlegen, so gehts bei späteren shootings schneller...

hoffe, dir hilft das irgendwie weiter(aber semi-professionell würd ich das immer noch nicht bezeichnen)


----------

